# BSNL's Highly Infected Servers



## Whistler81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are the two links that have detected BSNL's Infected Servers
1. The Spamhaus Project
2. Composite Blocking List

I don't have much to do with network and security but access to certain websites specially some IRCs have become a pain because of this. If you are on a BSNL line then chances are you are broadcasting SPAM @ whole sale rate.(hehe)

Here are some excerpts:



> Outbound Email Policy of Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited for this IP range:
> 
> It is the policy of Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited that unauthenticated email sent from this IP address should be sent out only via the designated outbound mail server allocated to Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited customers. To find the hostname of the correct mail server to use, customers should consult the original signup documentation or contact Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited Technical Support.


 this is from The Spamhaus Project

and 





> The CBL has administratively inhibited the removal of IP addresses in AS9829 (owned by sancharnet.in) due to very high numbers of infected computers causing listings, and no progress is being made to prevent it.


 this one from the Composite Block List.

Maybe Digit can talk to BSNL and put some brains into these network administrators. 
Once I was warned by the BSNL in my place, "don't fiddle around with the modem/router settings because if anything goes wrong we'll not be able to fix it to anything more than what we are taught.!"


----------



## mrintech (Jun 21, 2011)

This is SAD


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2011)

We all know story of BSNL. 
BSNL = Bhagwan Sahare Nayiya Lives 

Not really a cool one but you can get it!

Though its should be.. Sarkar Sahare Nayiya dolat rahi !


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 21, 2011)

Whistler81 said:


> Once I was warned by the BSNL in my place, "don't fiddle around with the modem/router settings because if anything goes wrong we'll not be able to fix it to anything more than what we are taught.!"


Rofl! ^_^ 
BSNL's site was even hacked ...about 6 months ago


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

Very sad.


Scared bout sp@m at whole sale rate


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

This is nothing to do with BSNL servers, but us, the users, you see most indians have a metric ton of virus/trojan etc running on their pc(99% of the time I give my pen drive to friends I end up with some kind of virus), so the number of infected pc is huge, what adds to the problem is bsnl has dynamic ip, so if your pc is infected every time you reconnect, you are actually spamming from a new ip address, so a single machine effects hundreds of ip address giving the impression a lot of machines in the block are infected, hence the range banning.

You can visit the nvidia forum to get a hint of this issue. They had blocked the range. This has nothing to do with bsnl, they are the ISP, if they had infected server that would lead to DNS poisoning etc but not range banning.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Even their whole billing system is a HUGE mess... I get Bills Data One bills even on the months when I don't have Broadband. Every day that I had to visit the Office I would get late because of a huge number of customers with Billing issues.

On the February 16, Wednesday at around 2a.m (in the night) lightening toasted my Type II Nokia Siemens Modem provided by BSNL. So the next day I went to the BSNL office, and gave them an applications to 'Repair or Replace' the modem. I was told to come on Monday. On Monday, when I went to the office they told me they cannot do anything about the Modem as in the registration i had Opted for 'Own Modem'.

The first time I took a Broadband connection was in June 2010. The Modem was issued then. I closed the line on the 4th of August. 

I registered for a new connection on the 19 of November and in the registration form I opted for "Own Modem" because I already had a BSNL modem form the previous connection. The lightening incident happened on 16th February. Technically, my modem was still under warranty. I tried to argue but they said they could not do anything.
I went to every BSNL officer in the exchange. Nobody did anything. I even called up the General Manager of my District on his cell. He said " Beta itne sare officer hai tumko mujhe hi mial phone karne ke liye... sms pe bhejo kya problem hai mai dekhta hun..."

He too didn't do anything. Lastly I went to close my connection, thats when anger struck me and i said the magic words. (Politely i said) "Sir, if i file a complaint in the Consumer Forum do you think it will be of any help to me regarding the problem??" To this the officer literally sat up in his chair, and he looked as if he was going to shout at me, but instead, "what modem do you have, ?" 
"Type II modem, sir."
"I cannot give you  a type 2 modem because it costs 1800 take this type 1 and go home and bring back the faulty one and return it to us.

Simple as that.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm already banned on many IRC servers because my IP is blocklisted on SwiftBL.



Whistler81 said:


> Even their whole billing system is a HUGE mess... I get Bills Data One bills even on the months when I don't have Broadband. Every day that I had to visit the Office I would get late because of a huge number of customers with Billing issues.
> 
> On the February 16, Wednesday at around 2a.m (in the night) lightening toasted my Type II Nokia Siemens Modem provided by BSNL. So the next day I went to the BSNL office, and gave them an applications to 'Repair or Replace' the modem. I was told to come on Monday. On Monday, when I went to the office they told me they cannot do anything about the Modem as in the registration i had Opted for 'Own Modem'.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you're not alone here. I complaint the customer care for 2 consecutive weeks for the replacement of faulty driver, they kept postponing the date to which I finally contacted a senior officer, got the same response. I was damn angry and finally had to contact the most senior officer in the Telephone exchange, modem got exchanged within 2 days.

P.S.: Did I say that my complaint to the BSNL customer care was responded after 3 months?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 22, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> P.S.: Did I say that my complaint to the BSNL customer care was responded after 3 months?





In this case AirTel FTW


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 22, 2011)

when i tried registering to 1 of the forums



> vBulletin Message
> Registration denied, this forum runs an active policy of not allowing spammers. Please contact us via the "Contact Us" page link if you believe this is in error


----------



## shayem (Jun 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> This is nothing to do with BSNL servers, but us, the users, you see most indians have a metric ton of virus/trojan etc running on their pc(99% of the time I give my pen drive to friends I end up with some kind of virus), so the number of infected pc is huge, what adds to the problem is bsnl has dynamic ip, so if your pc is infected every time you reconnect, you are actually spamming from a new ip address, so a single machine effects hundreds of ip address giving the impression a lot of machines in the block are infected, hence the range banning.
> 
> You can visit the nvidia forum to get a hint of this issue. They had blocked the range. This has nothing to do with bsnl, they are the ISP, if they had infected server that would lead to DNS poisoning etc but not range banning.





I'm using BSNL EVDO connection for last 12months. Never faced any problem  and getting 2+ mbps bandwidth(BSNL says it's 1mbps connection). And AFAIK no other company in India have such unlimited scheme within that cheap rate(717pm for me incl. all). But many people, who don't check before purchase, have problem. Though BSNL people tell everyone to check before purchase. Is it there fault??


----------



## Whistler81 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey, your time will come don't worry..


----------



## shayem (Jun 23, 2011)

No way man...bcz I know there rules well...so I know where to go and how to handle..and every customer of BSNL should know that. Then they will never face problems .


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Whistler81 said:


> Hey, your time will come don't worry..


Mine won't, I have high level contacts there, one JTO and one senior SDE, whenever I make a complain my phone gets fixed in an hour or so, I had changed my ports like a dozen times now.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Look how fast BSNL's new DNS servers are:
Its 280% faster than my current server, 8.8.8.8, google dns.
*i.imgur.com/RR9ln.png

Highly interesting don't you think?


----------

